# Attackers of teh 2nd Ammendment



## KoneZone (Nov 8, 2008)

National Organizations With Anti-Gun Policies

The following organizations have lent monetary, grassroots or some other type of direct support to anti-gun organizations. In many instances, these organizations lent their name in support of specific campaigns to pass anti-gun legislation such as the March 1995 HCI "Campaign to Protect Sane Gun Laws." Many of these organizations were listed as "Campaign Partners," for having pledged to fight any efforts to repeal the Brady Act and the Clinton "assault weapons" ban. All have officially endorsed anti-gun positions.

AARP
AFL-CIO
Ambulatory Pediatric Association
American Academy of Pediatrics
American Civil Liberties Union
American Academy of Ambulatory Care Nursing
American Medical Women`s Association
American Medical Student Association
American Medical Association
American Association for the Surgery of Trauma
American Trauma Society
American Federation of Teachers
American Association of School Administrators
American Alliance for Rights and Responsibilities
American Medical Association
American Bar Association
American Counseling Association
American Academy of Child & Adolescent Psychiatry
American Academy of Pediatrics
American Association for World Health
American Ethical Union
American Nurses Association
American Association of Neurological Surgeons
American Association of Family and Consumer Sciences
American Firearms Association
American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry
American Jewish Committee
American Trauma Society
American Psychological Association
American Jewish Congress
American Public Health Association
Americans for Democratic Action
Anti-Defamation League
Association of American Medical Colleges
Black Mental Health Alliance
B`nai B`rith
Central Conference of American Rabbis
Children`s Defense Fund
Church of the Brethren
Coalition for Peace Action
Coalition to Stop Gun Violence
College Democrats of America
Committee for the Study of Handgun Misuse & World Peace
Common Cause
Congress of National Black Churches, Inc.
Congress of Neurological Surgeons
Consumer Federation of America
Council of the Great City Schools
Council of Chief State School Officers
Dehere Foundation
Disarm Educational Fund
Environmental Action Foundation
Episcopal Church-Washington Office
Florence and John Shumann Foundation
Friends Committee on National Legislation
General Federation of Women`s Clubs
George Gund Fun
Gray Panthers
H.M. Strong Foundation
Hadassah
Harris Foundation
Hechinger Foundation
Interfaith Neighbors
Int`l Ladies` Garment Workers` Union
Int`l Association of Educators for World Peace
Jewish Labor Committee
Joyce Foundation
Lauder Foundation
Lawrence Foundation
League of Women Voters of the United States*
Lutheran Office for Governmental Affairs, Evangelical Lutheran Church in America
Manhattan Project II
Mennonite Central Committee-Washington Office
National Safe Kids Campaign
National Association of Police Organizations
National Coalition Against Domestic Violence
National Black Nurses` Association
National Association of Chain Drug Stores
National Network for Youth
National Assembly of National Voluntary Health & Social Welfare Organizations
National Association for the Advancement of Colored People
National Association of School Psychologists
National Association of Counties*
National Association of Pediatric Nurse Associates & Practitioners
National Association of School Safety and Law Enforcement Officers
National Education Association
National Association of Elementary School Principals*
National Association of Public Hospitals
National Coalition Against Domestic Violence
National Association of Secondary School Principals
National Association of Social Workers
National Association of Children`s Hospitals and Related Institutions
National Association of School Psychologists
National Council of La Raza
National Center to Rehabilitate Violent Youth
National Commission for Economic Conversion & Disarmament
National Council of the Churches of Christ in the USA
National Council of ***** Women
National Association of Community Health Centers
National People`s Action
National Education Association*
National League of Cities
National Council on Family Relations
National Council of Jewish Women
National Organization for Women
National Political Congress of Black Women
National Parks and Conservation Association
National Peace Foundation
National Urban League, Inc.
National Parent, Teachers Association*
National Urban Coalition
National SAFE KIDS Campaign
National Organization on Disability
National Spinal Cord Injury Association
NETWORK: A National Catholic Social Justice Lobby
Ortenberg Foundation
Peace Action
People for the American Way
Physicians for Social Responsibility
Police Foundation
Project on Demilitarization and Democracy
Public Citizen
SaferWorld
Society of Critical Care Medicine
Southern Christian Leadership Conference
The Council of the Great City Schools
The Synergetic Society
20/20 Vision
U.S. Catholic Conference, Dept. of Social Development
Union of American Hebrew Congregations
Unitarian Universalist Association
United States Catholic Conference
United Methodist Church, General Board & Church Society
United Church of Christ, Office for Church in Society*
United States Conference of Mayors
War and Peace Foundation
Women Strike for Peace
Women`s National Democratic Club
Women`s Action for New Directions (WAND)
Women`s Int`l League for Peace and Freedom
World Spiritual Assembly, Inc.
YWCA of the U.S.A.

*The national organization only endorses federal legislation.

Anti-Gun Individuals & Celebrities

The following celebrities and national figures have lent their name and notoriety to anti-gun causes, speaking out for anti-gun legislation and providing a voice for anti-gun organizations.
Celebrities:

Krista Allen - Actress

Suzy Amis - Actress

Louis Anderson - Comedian

Richard Dean Anderson - Actor

Maya Angelou - Poet

David Arquette - Actor

Ed Asner - Actor

Alec Baldwin - Actor

Bob Barker - TV Personality

Carol Bayer Sager - Composer

Drew Barrymore - Actress

Kevin Bacon - Actor

Lauren Bacall - Actress*

Sarah Ban Breathnach - Writer

William Baldwin - Actor

Candice Bergen - Actress

Richard Belzer - Actor

Tony Bennett - Singer

Boys II Men - Pop Group

Jon Bon Jovi - Singer

Peter Bogdonovich - Director

Peter Bonerz - Actor

Albert Brooks - Actor

Beau Bridges - Actor

Benjamin Bratt - Actor

Bonnie Bruckheimer - Movie Producer

Christie Brinkley - Model

Dr. Joyce Brothers - Psychologist/Author

James Brolin - Actor

James Brooks - TV Producer

Mel Brooks - Actor/Director

Betty Buckley - Actress

Ellen Burstyn - Actress

Steve Buscemi - Actor

David Canary - Actor

Kate Capshaw - Actress

Kim Cattrall- Actress

Josh Charles - Actor

Robert Chartloff - Producer

Stockard Channing - Actress

Jill Clayburgh - Actress

Terri Clark - Singer

George Clooney - Actor

Jackie Cooper - Actor/Director*

Jennifer Connelly - Actress

Judy Collins - Singer

Kevin Costner - Actor

Sean Connery - Actor

Sheryl Crow - Singer

Walter Cronkite - Frmr News Anchor

Billy Crystal- Actor

Julie Cypher - Director

Arlene Dahl - Actress

Clive Davis - Writer

Linda Dano - Actress

Matt Damon - Actor

Pam Dawber - Actress

Patrika Darbo - Actress

Stuart Damon - Actor

Ellen Degeneres - Actress

Gavin de Becker - Writer

Rebecca DeMornay - Actress

Danny DeVito - Actor

Michael Douglas - Actor

Phil Donahue - Talk Show Host

Richard Donner - Director

Fran Drescher - Actress

Richard Dreyfus - Actor

David Duchovny - Actor

Sandy Duncan - Actress

Christine Ebersole - Actress

Kenneth "Babyface" Edmonds - Singer

Missy Elliott - Singer

Nora Ephron - Director

Gloria Estefan - Singer

Melissa Etheridge - Singer

Mia Farrow - Actress

Mike Farrell - Actor

Carrie Fisher - Actress

Sally Field - Actress

Doug Flutie - NFL player

Fannie Flagg - Actress

Jane Fonda - Actress

Jodie Foster - Actress

Rick Fox - NBA Player

Andy Garcia - Actor

Art Garfunkel - Singer

Estelle Getty - Actress

Geraldo - TV personality

Richard Gere - Actor

Kathie Lee Gifford - TV personality

Paul Glaser - TV director

Brad Gooch - Writer

Elliott Gould - Actor

Louis Gossett, Jr. - Actor

Michael Gross - Actor

Nancy Lee Grahn - Actress

Bryant Gumbel - TV Personality

Deidra Hall - Actress

Ethan Hawke - Actor

Mariette Hartley - Actress

Mark Harmon - Actor

Anne Heche - Actress

Howard Hessman - Actor

Marilu Henner - Actress

Dustin Hoffman - Actor

Hal Holbrook - Actor*

Whitney Houston - Singer

Helen Hunt - Actress

Grace-Lynne Ingle - Actress

John Ingle - Actor

Francesca James - TV Producer

Norman Jewison - Director

Lainie Kazan - Actress

Richard Karn - Actor

Jeffrey Katzenberg - Producer

Barry Kemp - TV Producer

David E. Kelley - TV Producer

Diane Keaton - Actress

Margaret Kemp - Interior Designer

Chaka Khan - Singer

Coreta Scott King - Activist

Kevin Kline - Actor

Michael E. Knight - Actor

Jonathan Kozol - Writer

William Kovacs - Director

Lenny Kravits - Singer

Lisa Kudrow - Actress

Wally Kurth - Actor

Christine Lahti - Actress

k.d. lang - Singer

Ricki Lake - TV personality

Denis Leary - Actor

John Leguizamo - Actor

Norman Lear - TV Producer

Spike Lee - Director

Hal Linden - Actor

Lisa Linde - Actress

Tara Lipinski - Former Olympian

Keyshawn Johnson - NFL player

Rob Lowe - Actor

Amanda Marshall - Singer

Barry Manilow - Singer

Camryn Manheim - Actress

Howie Mandel - Actor

Kyle MacLachlan - Actor

Madonna - Singer

Marla Maples - Actress

Marsha Mason - Actress*

Mase - Singer

Penny Marshall - Director

Prema Mathai-Davis - YWCA Official

John McDaniel - Musician

John McEnroe - Athlete

Brian McKnight - Musician

Ed McMahon - TV personality

Natalie Merchant - Singer

Bette Midler - Singer

Shane Minor - Musician

Mary Tyler Moore - Actress

Michael Moore - Film Maker

Norval Morris - Law Professor

Mike Myers - Actor

N Sync - Music group

Kathy Najimy - Actress

Paul Newman - Actor

Jack Nicholson - Actor

Leonard Nimoy - Actor

Mike Nichols - Director

Stephen Nichols - Actor

Rosie O`Donnel l- Actress/Talk Show Host

Jennifer O Neill - Actress

Julia Ormond - Actress

Jane Pauley - TV Personality

Sarah Jessica Parker - Actress

Mandy Patinkin - Actor

Richard North Patterson - Writer

Rhea Perlman- Actress

Michelle Pfieffer - Actress

Sydney Pollack - Director

Aidan Quinn - Actor

Colin Quinn - Actor

Dennis Quaid - Actor

Elizabeth Bracco Quinn - Actress

Bonnie Raitt - Singer

Debbie Reynolds - Actress

Mary Lou Retton - Former Olympian

Paul Reiser - Actor

Peter Reckell - Actor

Rob Reiner - Actor/Director

Robert Redford - Actor/Director

Anne Rice - Writer

Cathy Rigby - Actress

Natasha Richardson - Actress

Julia Roberts - Actress

Marc Rosen - TV Producer

Tim Robbins - Actor

Tim Roth - Actor

Renee Russo - Actress

Robin Ruzan - Wife of Mike Myers

Meg Ryan - Actress

Susan Sarandon - Actress

Jerry Seinfeld - Actor

Kyra Sedgwick - Actress

Martin Sheen - Actor

Russell Simmons - Record Producer

Neil Simon - Playwright*

Louise Sorel - Actress

Mira Sorvino - Actress

Rena Sofer - Actress

Britany Spears - Singer

Bruce Springsteen - Singer

Kevin Spirtas - Actor

Barbra Streisand - Singer

David Steinberg - Director

Sylvester Stallone - Actor

Harry Dean Stanton - Actor

Meryl Streep - Actress

Patrick Stewart - Actor

Sharon Stone - Actress

Sting - Singer

Trudie Styler - Actress

Jonathan Taylor Thomas - Actor

The Temptations - Pop Group

Vinny Testaverde - NFL player

Marlo Thomas - Actress*

Uma Thurman - Actress

Steve Tisch - Producer

Mike Torrez - Former Baseball player

Shania Twain - Singer

Dick Van **** - Actor

Eli Wallach - Actor*

Ruth Warrick - Actress

Harvey Weinstein - Producer

Jann Wenner - Publisher

Sigourney Weaver - Actress

Victor Webster - Actor

James Whitmore - Actor*

Andy Williams - Singer*

Kelli Williams - Actress

Henry Winkler - Actor

Oprah Winfrey - Entertainer

Richard Widmark - Actor

Rita Wilson - Actress

Vanessa Williams - Singer

Herman Wouk - Author

Joanne Woodward - Actress*

Peter Yarrow - Singer

Catherine Zeta-Jones - Actress

Ahmet Zappa -Actor

Diva Zappa -Actress

Dweezil Zappa - Musician

Gail Zappa -

Moon Zappa -Actress

* Denotes membership on

Brady Campaign`s National Committee

National Figures:

Joel J. Alpert M.D. - Pediatrician

Robert Bernstein Ph.D - Pediatrician

Robert E. Brennan - Financier

Bishop Edmond Browning - Espiscopal Leader

James E. Carter - Former President

Marion Wright Edelman - Director, Childrens Defense Fund

Michael Eisner, Former Chairman and CEO The Walt Disney Company

Ahmet Ertegun - Music Producer

Amitai Etzioni - Teacher

Tom Freston - MTV President

Dr. Lorraine E. Hale - Social Worker

Della M. Hughes - Activist

Ed Koch - Former Politician

C. Everett Koop - Former Surgeon General

Rev. Wallace Ryan Kuroiwa - Clergyman

Gerald M. Levin - Chairman, Time Warner

Davis S. Liederman - Ex. Dir. Child Welfare League

Paul Rabbi Menitaff - Clergyman

Abner Mikva - Former Judge

Richard Parsons - Pres. Time Warner

Steven Rockefeller - Financier

Ellen Y. Rosenberg - Activist

Rabbi David Saperstein - Clergyman

Herb Scannel - Pres. Nickelodeon

Vincent Schiraldi - Dir. Justice Policy Institute

Lyle Elmer Strom - Federal Judge

Joe Volk - Clergyman

Rabbi Eric H. Yoffie - Clergyman

The following journalists actively

editorialize in favor of gun control laws:

Steve Benson - Cartoonist

Tony Auth - Cartoonist

Jim Borgman - Cartoonist

Jimmy Breslin - Columnist

Stuart Carlson - Cartoonist

Marie Cocco - Columnist

E.J. Dionne Jr. - Columnist

Bonnie Erbe - Columnist

Tom Fiedler - Columnist

Michael Gartner - Columnist

Mark Genrich - Columnist

James Glassman - Editor

Bob Herbert - Columnist

Bill Johnson - Columnist

Donald Kaul - Columnist

Mike Lane - Cartoonist

Leonard Larson - Columnist

Mike Luckovich - Cartoonist

Jimmy Margulies - Cartoonist

Deborah Mathis - Columnist

Colman McCarthy - Columnist

Jim Morin - Cartoonist

Tom Oliphant- Columnist

Mike Peters - Cartoonist

Robert Reno - Columnist

Frank Rich - Columnist

Cindy Richards - Columnist

Kevin Siers- Cartoonist

Ed Stein - Cartoonist

Tom Teepen - Editor

Tim Toles - Cartoonist

Garry Trudeau - Cartoonist

Cynthia Tucker - Columnist

Steve Twomey - Columnist

Steve Villano - Columnist

Adrienne Washington - Columnist

Don Wright - Cartoonist

Anti-Gun Corporations/Corporate Heads

The following listing includes the most prominent national corporations that have lent their corporate support to gun control initiatives or taken position supporting gun control.

A & M Records
Al Cafaro, Chrm. & CEO
595 Madison Avenue
New York, NY 10022
(212) 826-0477
www.amrecords.com
Record Production, Entertainment

American Century Companies
James E. Stowers, CEO
4500 Main St., 4th Floor
Kansas City, MO 64111
(816) 531-5575
www.americancentury.com
Mutual Fund & Stock Investment Company on NYSE

American Multi Cinemas Entertainment, Inc.
Stanley H. Durwood, Co-Chairman, CEOPeter C. Brown, President, CFO
106 West 14th Street, #1700
Kansas City, MO 64141
(816) 221-4000
www.amctheaters.com
Movie Theater Company

Argosy Casino
H. Steven Norton, President, CEO
777 N.W. Argosy Parkway
Riverside, MO 64150
(816) 746-7711
www.argosycasinos.com/
Gambling Casino Company

Ben & Jerry`s Homemade, Inc.
Bennett R. Cohen Chrm. & CEO
Rte. 100, Box 240
Waterbury, VT 05676
(802) 244-5641
www.benjerry.com
Ice cream and frozen yogurt

BJC Health Systems
Fred L. Brown, President & CEO
4444 Forest Park Ave.
St. Louis, MO 63108
(314) 747-9322
www.bjc.org/
Healthcare Company

Blue Cross Blue Shield - Kansas City
John P. Mascotte, President
P.O. Box 419169
Kansas City, MO 64141
(816) 395-2222
Healthcare Company

Brooks Investments-Robert Brooks
Robert Brooks
45 Chesterfield Lakes Road
Chesterfield, MO 63005
Investment Company

Carter Hawley Hale Stores, Inc.
Philip M. Hawley, Chrm. & CEO
444 South Flower Street
Los Angeles, CA 90071
(213) 620-0150
Retail clothing and accessories stores

Crown Central Petroleum Corp.
Henry A. Rosenberg, Jr.
One North Central Street Box 1168
Baltimore, MD 21203
(301) 539-7400
Refiners and marketers of petroleum products, convenience stores

Development Specialists - Chicago
70 W. Madison Street, #2300
Chicago, IL 60602
(312) 263-4141

Earthgrains - St. Louis
8400 Maryland Ave.
St. Louis, MO 63105
(314) 259-7000
www.ironkids.com/Pages/Earthgrains.html
National Bread Company

General American - St. Louis
Richard A. Liddy, CEO
P.O. Box 396
St. Louis, MO 63166
(314) 843-8700
www.genam.com
Life Insurance

Hallmark Cards
Irvine O. Hockaday, President & CEO
P.O. Box 418307
Kansas City, MO 64141
(816) 274-5111
www.hallmark.com
Greeting Card Company

Health Midwest
2316 East Meyer Boulevard
Kansas City, MO 64132
(816) 751-3000
www.healthmidwest.org
National Healthcare Company

ICN Biomedicals
Adam Jerney, Chrm. & CEO
3300 Hyland Avenue
Costa Mesa, CA 92626
(714) 545-0113
www.icnbiomed.com
Pharmaceutical products

James B.Nutter Co. - Kansas City
James B.Nutter
4153 Broadway
Kansas City, MO 64111
(816) 531-2345
Investment Banker

Kansas City Chiefs
One Arrowhead Drive
Kansas City, MO 64129
(816) 924-9300
www.kcchiefs.com
Pro Football Team

Kansas City Royals
David Glass, CEO
P.O. Box 419969
Kansas City, MO 64141
(816) 921-8000
www.kcroyals.com
Pro Baseball Team

Kenneth Cole
152 W. 57th Street
New York, NY 10019
(800) 536-2653
www.kennethcole.com
Clothing retailer

Lamar Advertising Company
Lamar Outdoor Advertising
5551 Corporate Boulevard, Suite 2-A
Baton Rouge, LA 70808
P. O. Box 66338
Baton Rouge, LA 70896
(225) 926-1000
Fax (225) 926-1005
www.lamar.com

Levi Strauss & Co.
Robert D. Haas, Chairman
Philip Marineau, CEO
Peter A. Jacobi, President and COO
1155 Battery St.
San Francisco, CA 94111
(415) 501-6000
FAX (415) 501-3939
www.levistrauss.com
Clothing

Mallinckrodt, Inc. - St. Louis
C. Ray Holman, President & CEO
675 McDonnell Blvd, Box 5840
St. Louis, MO 63134
(314) 654-2000
www.mallinckrodt.com
Clothing Starch Company

Michael Douglas Foundation
3550 Wilshire
Los Angele, CA 90010

MNC Financial, Inc.
Ten Light Street Box 987
Baltimore, MD 21203
(301) 244-5000
Banking, financial services

Sara Lee Corporation
Sara Lee Foundation
Three First National Plaza
Chicago, IL 60602-4260
Phone: 312-726-2600
www.saralee.com
Fax: 312-726-3712

Silver Dollar City
Peter Herschend
One Corporate Drive
Branson, MO 65616
800 475-9370
www.silverdollarcity.com
Amusement Parks

Site Oil Company - St. Louis
Alvin J. Siteman, President
50 S. Bemiston
St. Louis, MO 63105
(314) 725-4321
Oil Company

Southland Corporation
Masatoshi Ito, Chrm.
2711 North Haskell Avenue
Dallas, TX 75221
www.7-eleven.com
Convenience stores

Southwestern Bell Telephone- St. Louis
One Bell Center
St. Louis, MO 63101
(314) 235-9800
www.swbell.com
Telecommunications Firm

Sport & Health, Inc.
Don Konz, CEO
1800 Old Meadow Rd.
McLean, Virginia 22102
(703) 556-6556
www.sportandhealth.com
Health clubs and fitness centers

Sprint Corp PAC
William T. Esrey, Chrm., Pres. & CEO 2330 Shawnee Mission Parkway
Westwood, KS 66205
913 624-3000
www.sprint.com
Telecommunicaitons Firm

SSM Health System - St. Louis
477 N. Lindbergh
St. Louis, MO 63141
(314) 994-7800
Healthcare Company

St. Louis Rams
One Rams Way
Earth City, MO 63045
(314) 982-7267
www.stlouisrams.com
Pro Football Team

St. Louis University
Rev. Lawrence Biondi, President
221 N. Grand Blvd.
St. Louis, MO 63103
(314) 977-2222
www.slu.edu
Private Catholic University

Stoneyfield Farms Yogurt
Mr. Gary Hirshberg, CEO
10 Burton Drive
Londonderry, NH 03053
(603) 437-7594
Yogurt

Sverdrup Corp.
Richard E. Beumer,
Chairman & CEO
13723 Riverport Drive
Maryland Heights, MO 63043
(314) 436-7600
www.sverdrup.com
Engineering Firm

Time Warner Inc.
Gerald M. Levin, Chrm. & CEO
75 Rockefeller Plaza
New York, NY 10019
(212) 484-8000
www.pathfinder.com/corp/
Publishing, film and music recordings

TMP Worldwide/Monster.Com
Andrew McKelvey, CEO
1633 Broadway, 33rd Fl.
New York, NY 10019
Phone: 212-977-4200
Fax: 212-956-2142
www.tmpw.com
www.monster.com
online employment service

Unity Health - St. Louis
1650 Des Peres Road #301
St. Louis, MO 63131
(314) 909-3300
www.smhs.com/unityheath.html
Healthcare Company

Working Assets
Peter Barnes, Founder
701 Montgomery Street
San Francisco, California 94111
(415) 788-0777
www.workingassets.com
Long distance telephone service
Publication and Media Outlets

The following publications and media outlets have assisted in the attack on Second Amendment rights. The editorial policies of some of the media sources listed portray firearms in a negative manner in an attempt to generate public support for restrictions on firearms ownership. Others have refused some or all of NRA`s advertisements.

Capital Cities/ABC
Television Network
77 W. 66th Street
New York, NY 10023-6298
(212) 456-7777

Bell Atlantic-D.C.
2055 L Street, N.W.
Washington, D.C. 20036
(202) 392-9900

Blue Chip Stamps
15801 S. Eastern Avenue
Los Angeles, CA 90040
(213) 720-4600

The Christian Publishing Society
The Christian Science Monitor
One Norway Street
Boston, MA 02115
(508) 586-6200

Columbia Broadcasting Service
CBS Television Network
51 W. 52nd Street
New York, NY 10019
(212) 975-4321

Corporation For Public Broadcasting/ PBS Television
1320 Braddock Place
Alexandria, VA 22314-1698
(703) 739-5000
(703) 739-0775 - Fax

Cox Newspapers
Atlanta Journal-Constitution
Credibank Towers, Suite 400
2800 Biscayne Blvd.
Miami, FL 33137
(305) 576-7678

Gannett News Service
USA Today
1000 Wilson Blvd.
Arlington, VA 22229
(703) 276-5806

Johnson Publishing Company, Inc.
Ebony Magazine
820 S. Michigan avenue
Chicago, IL 60605-2190
(312) 322-9250

Knight-Ridder Newspapers
Detroit Free-Press
321 W. LaFayette Blvd.
Detroit, MI 48231
(313) 222-6400

Miami Herald
One Herald Plaza
Miami, FL 33132-1683
(305) 350-2111

Los Angeles Times
Times Mirror Square
Los Angeles, California 90053
(213) 237-4511
(213) 237-7679 - Fax

McCall`s Magazine
110 Fifth Avenue
New York, NY 10017-5603
(212) 463-1000

Motorcycle Cruiser Magazine
Emap PLC
6420 Wilshire Blvd., Floor 17
Los Angeles, California 90048
(323) 782-2000

National Broadcasting Company
NBC Television Network
30 Rockefeller Plaza
New York, NY 10112
(212) 664-4444

Newsweek, Inc.
Newsweek Magazine
444 Madison Avenue
New York, NY 10022-6999
(212) 350-4000

Rolling Stone Magazine
Jann Wenner, Chrm. & CEO
745 5th, Avenue
New York, NY 10151
(212) 758-3800

The New York Times Corporation
The New York Times
229 W. 43rd Street
New York, NY 10036
(212) 556-1234

Time Magazine
Time & Life Building
Rockefeller Center
New York, NY 10020
(212) 522-1212

Times-Mirror Corporation
The Los Angeles Times
Times Mirror Square
Los Angeles, CA 90053
(213) 237-3000

The Baltimore Sun
501 N. Calvert Street
Baltimore, MD 21278
(301) 332-6300

The Tribune Company
Chicago Tribune
435 N. Michigan Avenue
Chicago, IL 60611
(312) 227-3000

Washington Post
1150 15th Street, N.W.
Washington, D.C. 20071
(202) 334-6000

Compiled by:
NRA Institute for Legislative Action
11250 Waples Mill Road
Fairfax, Virginia 22030


----------

